# Dave Genz Fishtrap Scout



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Ok, I got a question....

I have gotten a Dave Genz Fishtrap Scout shanty. I don't have the instructions with it. My question is what is the poll that comes with it that has a hook on the end and a nipple on the other end. The pole has a set screw that allows you to adjust the length of the pole. Is this some kind of support to keep it from blowing over? And if so, where does it get snapped in at?

Also,

I noticed that once you flip the shanty over you it has a skirt around the front of it. Is there alot of wind that sneaks under the skirt? If so, anyone figured out how to fix that?

flash------------------------------out


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Flash.. Not that much air should come in.. If you have the zipper and there is snow you can always pack snow around the outsides when its very windy. You want the longer skirt around the shanty it helps out quite a bit 

As far as the pole goes I would think you could go to the clam site and get the instruction booklet to download. 

Hope those help some


----------



## cw261 (May 11, 2004)

Go to their site and click on the "Operator Manual" button:

http://www.clamcorp.com/fishtrap_scout.html

We have the guide - the pole clips to the back frame when it is all set up, the nipple on the end fits in a hole on the lip of the sled. The pole allows you to flip up the shanty half way and not have it flop back flat on the ice. It's handy if it's kind of warm and you want to open the shanty, or if you want to flip it open and move a few feet without collapsing the frame.


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

What happened to the book Ben?


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

It blew away......haha

flash--------------------------out


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the info, I found out where the pole goes....sitting here twidling my thumbs waiting for safe ice now. Evertything is in the shanty, everything charged, all rods rigged. 

Good luck to everyone this ice season. Stay safe...

flash-----------------------------------out


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

Way to go! lol. Maybe Gene still has his.Did you find the answer yet?


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

yeah, i got the info i needed. I am good to go now.

flash---------------------------out


----------

